# Whats your Favorite Bond Movie ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So whats your favorite Bond movie .... Is it a Connery one , Moore , Dalton , Brosnan or Craig film. I grew up on the Roger Moore Brand but also quite liked Brosnan as well !!!

Favorite for me is Moonraker


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Dr No.

or

Diamonds are forever


:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Connery for me and most of them. Craig has my vote for the noobs


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Goldeneye is probably my favourite. As it's the first one that i grew up with.

I think Craig is my favourite Bond though. No other bond has shown any sort of emotion or vulnerability, they've always been the suave and unflappable epitome of the British stiff upper lip who wouldn't show any emotion at their mother's own funeral.

Craig brings a level of reality to the role.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

It has to be 'Live and Let Die'. The boat chase is brilliant!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> So whats your favorite Bond movie .... Is it a Connery one , Moore , Dalton , Brosnan or Craig film. I grew up on the Roger Moore Brand but also quite liked Brosnan as well !!!
> 
> Favorite for me is Moonraker


Moonraker for me too, I know it's not regarded as being very good but it's the only one I've seen at the cinema.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I think Craig is my favourite Bond though. No other bond has shown any sort of emotion or vulnerability, they've always been the swarve and unflappable epitome of the British stiff upper lip who wouldn't show any emotion at their mother's own funeral.
> 
> Craig brings a level of reality to the role.


Exactly why I think the franchise is going in the wrong direction...

Bond is supposed to be unflappable, a ladies man, non PC, suave.....

They have tried to compete with the likes of Bourne, and I don't think it works....

And as for the over the top product placements...

:wall::wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Film - Casino Royal (new)

Bond - Craig


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Goldfinger.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

goldfinger, tomorrow never dies for the newer ones. best Bond is Connery imo - as he's the 'yard stick' for the others


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Casino Royale for me.

great film imo.


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

Got them all......

Not got a favourite film and each Bond has given something different.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

scooby73 said:


> It has to be 'Live and Let Die'. The boat chase is brilliant!


same here :thumb:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

I shall be controversial here and say On her majesty's secret service with george lazenby,reasons being,the fight scenes were very realistic ,the locations were excellent,(they pioneered aerial ski photography on this movie with director peter hunt)the opening scene (when diana rigg speeds away from the beach) lazenby turns to camera and said "This never happened to the other fella" just genius in my book,the music co - written by phil ramone/john barry,telly savalas for camping it up as blofeld and loving it,the aston martin DBS with the "dubbed on" V8 soundtrack (as it was the v6 model they actually used)

My favourite connery era movies, are a tie, between goldfinger and thunderball,with an honourary mention going to from russia with love,with robert shaw and lotte lenya (great villains)

My favourite moore era movie is the spy who loved me,saw this at the cinema in 1977 when i was 9 years old.
When rick sylvester the stuntman doubling for moore on the pre title sequence,skied off that cliff and the union jack parachute opens (watch for the unclipped ski that nearly collapases his canopy,still in the final cut !!)the audience rose to their feet in the theatre and gave it a standing ovation,incidently the stuntman received a $20,000 bonus(a fortune back then !!) for doing that stunt in one take, from cubby broccoli himself. Every little boy remembers the lotus esprit too,which is where i get my love of sports car from.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Mine would have to be for your eyes only - the one and only bond film I've ever seen in the cinema-and also the one and only film my dad ever took me to see.
But I love the chase seqeunce with the 2CV and also the exploding espirit!!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

Skodaw said:


> Mine would have to be for your eyes only - the one and only bond film I've ever seen in the cinema-and also the one and only film my dad ever took me to see.
> But I love the chase seqeunce with the 2CV and also the exploding espirit!!


Funnily enough that lotus was originally white in the movie,they blew up an empty shell and resprayed it coppertone and fitted it with ski racks, which were never a factory option,but the dealers were inundated with requests for them all the same.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Personally, i love View to a Kill.

Craig is probably the best bond though, followed by Roger.


----------

